# 05 v2 fuel pump??



## Srtennis (Feb 21, 2015)

Pump assy quit. Any advise on fix better than replacement on whole assy. unit.


----------



## Srtennis (Feb 21, 2015)

'05 650 v2 cat with fuel pump problems. Any suggestions?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Those are Prarie motors. Should be able to just look up those part #'s and go from there. Alot of these guys on here have cross referenced them and using different kinds. Search on here you will find it.


----------

